# Rowan Barbary Solution Mash...??



## southerncomfort (9 September 2015)

Anyone feed this?

I have an elderly pony with cushings who dropped a shedload of weight with the first rain of the season.  Managed to get weight back up a bit but she's still looking fairly tucked up.

Noticed that my local feed merchants have started stocking Rowan Barbary feeds and have previously seen Solution Mash recommended for lami-prone ponies who need building up.  However, small pony is very fussy about her food!!

Do horses generally like the flavour?  (I tried her with copra once, wish I'd had a camera to capture her expression!  She was not amused!).  I must have thrown away as much food as I've managed to get in to her over the years!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## applecart14 (9 September 2015)

southerncomfort said:



			Anyone feed this?

I have an elderly pony with cushings who dropped a shedload of weight with the first rain of the season.  Managed to get weight back up a bit but she's still looking fairly tucked up.

Noticed that my local feed merchants have started stocking Rowan Barbary feeds and have previously seen Solution Mash recommended for lami-prone ponies who need building up.  However, small pony is very fussy about her food!!

Do horses generally like the flavour?  (I tried her with copra once, wish I'd had a camera to capture her expression!  She was not amused!).  I must have thrown away as much food as I've managed to get in to her over the years!

Thanks in advance.  

Click to expand...

I used to use the ready mash extra and my horse loved the taste but I've not seen this one although it says its got herbs and spearmint in it so it should be very palatable.


----------



## Leo Walker (9 September 2015)

Mine loved it! And depsite being a fat cob he was VERY anti copra for quite a while. I think its such a strong and funny smelling thing that most horses arent keen at first, and some wont ever really enjoy it. Mine does like it very much now, but it took him a  while! The ready mash was a hit from Day 1


----------



## southerncomfort (9 September 2015)

Fab!  Thank you.   Sounds like even Miss Picky will like it! Shall pop and get some at the weekend.


----------



## iwakbogo (9 September 2015)

southerncomfort said:



			Fab! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  Thank you.   Sounds like even Miss Picky will like it! Shall pop and get some at the weekend.
		
Click to expand...

 Goodluck southerncomfort !!!


----------



## happyclappy (9 September 2015)

How odd, I just came to this section to ask the same question!


----------



## spark56 (10 September 2015)

It seemed to be an acquired taste for mine. They were very suspicious at first but loved it once they'd got used to it, then after running out for a few days I had to reintroduce it slowly again.


----------



## southerncomfort (10 September 2015)

That's interesting.  Might be an introduce it slowly then.

Many thanks for all the responses.  Said pony was a bit colicky this morning so looks like I'm going to have to be super careful with her feed for a while anyway.


----------



## Aleka81 (10 September 2015)

My old horse loved the red ready mash extra but will not touch the herby one for love nor money and he will usually eat anything! 
Out of 5 horses on our yard not one would eat it. Had to throw it away!


----------



## Achinghips (11 September 2015)

It has a lot of soya oil in it. Not sure if that's good for neds ....


----------



## whizzer (16 September 2015)

spark56 said:



			It seemed to be an acquired taste for mine. They were very suspicious at first but loved it once they'd got used to it, then after running out for a few days I had to reintroduce it slowly again.
		
Click to expand...

Same with one of mine, he has it every winter but is always initially suspicious about it & I have to sneak it in gradually but then suddenly he'll happily eat it with no problem!


----------



## turkana (16 September 2015)

I have an oldie who has a few health issues, she's a poor doer but is doing well on this, she doesn't like it on it's own so I put conditioning cubes & linseed in with it & she likes it.


----------



## Pinkvboots (16 September 2015)

I would put a tiny amount in to start with and slowly build it up, my horse would not eat the copra but I did it slowly and he loves it now and can eat it on its own, and this is a horse that took years to even try a polo mint.


----------



## PolaroidPony (20 September 2015)

I find ready mash extra along mixed with soaked barley rings is great for building something up!


----------



## southerncomfort (26 September 2015)

Just thought I'd report back.  Started adding this to my little mare's feed about a week ago.  She was a bit suspicious at first but as long as I mix it with a little Fast Fibre she eats it up.

Pretty impressed so far although the weather has been fairly mild so the real test will come when we've had some downpours as that is when she usually starts dropping weight badly.


----------

